# RX580 & Freesync vs 1060/70 & nosync



## Eric3988 (May 18, 2017)

Hello! 

I'm currently debating with myself whether to get the RX580 and a 27" Freesync monitor or wait for a price drop on the 1070 or just grab a 60 with a regular 1080p monitor. Reason I'm going for these options is because I'm doing a build for the wife (surprise) and I want to put my current 970 in her build and upgrade to one of these options. Normally I would opt for the most fps in my price range but the fact that I need a new monitor is going to set me back at least another $200. Plus, I can't afford a gsync monitor, which makes me less bullish on a 1070. What are the peanut gallery's thoughts?


----------



## ASOT (May 18, 2017)

Save money and buy flower,take wife dinner outside,keep the 970 it will make wife more happy and good relationship


----------



## XSI (May 18, 2017)

lol what an answer but there is a lot of sense to this


----------



## Eric3988 (May 18, 2017)

My wife is gamer too! She likes Rocket League, Diablo 3 and World of Warships. I have an old Radeon 6950 to throw in the build but that thing is beyond dated and I know she would get a ton out of the 970.


----------



## Rosie Scenario (May 18, 2017)

My opinion - Fastsync. Maxwell plus do this amazing thing. So just buy the nicest screen in your budget, sit back/forward and enjoy.


----------



## P4-630 (May 18, 2017)

If you really want to upgrade, definitily go for a GTX1070 hands down, later-on you can buy a 1440p monitor or upgrade to 1080 / 1440 g-sync later-on.
A RX580 is a 1080p card, no real need for a freesync monitor here if you play your games with eye-candy settings (AA much and such) because you won't see your fps going much over 60fps anyway.(unless you lower the ingame settings). Ok it helps with fps below 60 as well ofcourse...

Anyway, I would go with a GTX1070.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (May 18, 2017)

Difficult decision...I would go for a 580 and a 27inch Freesync monitor if it is a 1080p and not 1440p as the 580 is struggling at 1440p.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 18, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> If you really want to upgrade, definitily go for a GTX1070 hands down, later-on you can buy a 1440p monitor or upgrade to 1080 / 1440 g-sync later-on.
> A RX580 is a 1080p card, no real need for a freesync monitor here if you play your games with eye-candy settings (AA much and such) because you won't see your fps going much over 60fps anyway.(unless you lower the ingame settings). Ok it helps with fps below 60 as well ofcourse...
> 
> Anyway, I would go with a GTX1070.


Is there somewhere near me i Can get whatever crack your on, a 580 is a 1080p card ,stop chatting shit.
I half see your 1070 opinion but nah mate I don't agree.
If you're updating monitor dont get 1080p.
Why get last 6 years tech for next five ,thats pure ass.
Get a 1440p monitor , i have freesync and like it ,it works well but isn't an issue at 1440p for one 580 it will do 60fps+ in all but a very few games at very high settings ,ive tried i get low fps from one at 4k but 1440p it does well, the few being the likes of prey and mankind divided which is due to the games and the same result for one 1070.
If it were me id get a pretty decent 1440p monitor even if without freesync though its marginally worth it(there are other avenues to smooth frames obv) and either card would do fine , a 1070 is not that far ahead of a 580 at 1440p so it is a personal choice and wallet thing.
Be sure im not saying don't get a 1070 just that a 580 would do fine and not as bad as he's saying.
But for the love of your eye's don't sidegrade to another 1080p , ive two 4 ks n im never going back ,i think few do , you just lust for more gpu.


----------



## P4-630 (May 18, 2017)

Simply said: Just buy the fastest graphics card you can afford, you can always upgrade your monitor later-on.


----------



## Rosie Scenario (May 18, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Is there somewhere near me i Can get whatever crack your on, a 580 is a 1080p card ,stop chatting shit.
> I half see your 1070 opinion but nah mate I don't agree.
> If you're updating monitor dont get 1080p.
> Why get last 6 years tech for next five ,thats pure ass.
> ...


Bloody hell mate that was a rant. However I agree with every word of it.  Tasty screen first. That's the thing.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 18, 2017)

@P4-630  Says the man stuck at 1080p looking to buy a 1440p soon lolz
Trust me your gpu is wasting time shifting high res textures to a 1080p screen. It will look better ,but you can't see what its supposed to look like i assure you.


----------



## Rosie Scenario (May 18, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Simply said: Just buy the fastest graphics card you can afford, you can always upgrade your monitor later-on.


Disagree entirely. Nicest screen first because cards are changing fast and our eyes are not.


----------



## P4-630 (May 18, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> looking to buy a 1440p soon lolz



In fact I get it tomorrow HA!!  1440p G-Sync.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 18, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> In fact I get it tomorrow HA!!  1440p G-Sync.


You will see tomorrow, stop passing out opinion as experience for now then eh.


----------



## P4-630 (May 18, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> You will see tomorrow, stop passing out opinion as experience for now then eh.



I already had the 1440p gaming experience as well, it was really good. 

Anyways, I have updated my system specs.


----------



## Eric3988 (May 18, 2017)

1440p isn't a priority for me now mostly because of budget. More or less with the money I'm looking to spend it's either a $500 monitor or gfx card and I would rather invest in the card because I feel a little silly paying that much for a sub 30" monitor when I bought a 65" Samsung 4k TV for $1200 last year.

Does anyone have extensive use of a gsync or Freesync monitor to say how good it is to have that feature or not?


----------



## P4-630 (May 18, 2017)

Eric3988 said:


> Does anyone have extensive use of a gsync or Freesync monitor to say how good it is to have that feature or not?



@puma99dk| G-Sync
@animal007uk Freesync


----------



## Eric3988 (May 18, 2017)

http://www.pcgamer.com/amds-freesync-2-displays-will-require-low-latency-and-hdr-in-2017/

This article makes me hesitant to splurge on a high end monitor. How many displays support HDR? I know my TV does but can't say I've seen many monitors do especially in my price range.


----------



## MagnyCours (May 18, 2017)

G-Sync certainly makes games feel smoother, you can especially feel it in the camera movements. It also eliminates tearing without the downsides that comes with traditional v-sync. Though you'll still want to aim for high frame-rates because low frame-rates will steel feel sluggish, even with G-Sync.

You'll also want to cap your in-game frame-rate below your monitor's refresh rate (138 Hz for my XL2420G) so G-Sync will stay on.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 18, 2017)

Eric3988 said:


> http://www.pcgamer.com/amds-freesync-2-displays-will-require-low-latency-and-hdr-in-2017/
> 
> This article makes me hesitant to splurge on a high end monitor. How many displays support HDR? I know my TV does but can't say I've seen many monitors do especially in my price range.


As i said i have a freesync monitor and a 4k hdr tv , hdr is shit tbh , its great in comparison to a normal telly but there's not much to play on it yet , worse than 4k so don't sweat it , my freesync monitor is not hdr but like many, supports full and studio Rgb which in the end is useable by everything and to my eyes looks as good as hdr atm if not better.
If you can get enough fps freesync and gsync are less important and negated to a degree , a good 1440p with vsync on driven at 60fps by enough gpu and your not missing out.


----------



## Eric3988 (May 18, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> As i said i have a freesync monitor and a 4k hdr tv , hdr is shit tbh , its great in comparison to a normal telly but there's not much to play on it yet , worse than 4k so don't sweat it , my freesync monitor is not hdr but like many, supports full and studio Rgb which in the end is useable by everything and to my eyes looks as good as hdr atm if not better.
> If you can get enough fps freesync and gsync are less important and negated to a degree , a good 1440p with vsync on driven at 60fps by enough gpu and your not missing out.



TBH, I'm attracted to Freesync because of the lower cost. From what I see I'm only paying at most about $50 to get a Freesync monitor vs a comparable monitor without it. Whereas a gsync will easily be double...

A Freesync monitor and RX580 will run me about $500, be a slight upgrade to the GTX 970 and I'll be about to enjoy the new feature. A 1070 and gsync will run maybe $900-1000 and while it will be better I can't say it will be worth it in the end especially for 1080p gaming. I suppose 1440p could justify the cost somewhat but I wonder how well the 1070 will hold up down the road at that resolution. Makes me think to wait for the Pascal refresh down the road.


----------



## ERazer (May 18, 2017)

want Freesync? wait for vega card

want Gsync? get 1070 for fastsync


----------



## EntropyZ (May 18, 2017)

I am currently in a similar position where I want to get a cheaper 27" 1440p Freesync monitor, but more of the problem is the upcoming Freesync 2 that is rarely talked about. The only panel makers that expressed explicit interest was for TV's and it was Samsung and LG, because Project Scorpio was going to support FS2.

I am wondering if all GCN GPU's made after Tonga will support both FS and FS2. And is there any other major improvents worth waiting for other than HDR.


----------



## Eric3988 (May 18, 2017)

EntropyZ said:


> I am currently in a similar position where I want to get a cheaper 27" 1440p Freesync monitor, but more of the problem is the upcoming Freesync 2 that is rarely talked about. The only panel makers that expressed explicit interest was for TV's and it was Samsung and LG, because Project Scorpio was going to support FS2.
> 
> I am wondering if all GCN GPU's made after Tonga will support both FS and FS2. And is there any other major improvents worth waiting for other than HDR.



Same here. If I wasn't in the position of using my current setup in putting together my wife's I wouldn't consider an upgrade at this point. I'm trying to keep her rig respectable too instead of dishing out on lower end components.


----------



## Final_Fighter (May 18, 2017)

if you are looking for freeSync check this list out at the bottom of amds page, just select monitors tab. 

http://www.amd.com/en-us/innovations/software-technologies/technologies-gaming/freesync

btw i game on a 21.5'' 1080p ips monitor, cant remember the exact model and it looks awesome clocked at 75hz.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 18, 2017)

ERazer said:


> want Freesync? wait for vega card
> 
> want Gsync? get 1070 for fastsync


Fastsync makes gsync a waste of cash imho, freesync is just as good as gsync.



@all , read what this and other Ops actually say , with 500£ ish wanting to spend its a simple choice ,580 n try n get the best monitor you can id go 1440p over freesync if cash is tight but that would game well at 1440p or less for a fair few years ,even better with freesync tbh.

A 1070 eats too much money in this case and results  in less good monitor by far. 

Yeah the gpu does the work but your eyeballs are looking at one thing.

I went from shit 70£ second hand monitor to a decent one and its the best pc part i ever bought.


----------



## Final_Fighter (May 18, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Fastsync makes gsync a waste of cash imho, freesync is just as good as gsync.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




agreed. get yourself a good monitor first. even if you have to wait another month or 2 to get the card you want. the monitor will probably stick around for another 5-6 years.


----------



## ASOT (May 18, 2017)

Best answer was told,that 1060 or 480/580 whatever not worth in your case,that gtx 970 u have is still capable in most games,make wife happy 

Even HD 6950 can handle well,buy flower,nice dress,invite dinner..games can play on those gpu..


----------



## Eric3988 (May 18, 2017)

ASOT said:


> Best answer was told,that 1060 or 480/580 whatever not worth in your case,that gtx 970 u have is still capable in most games,make wife happy
> 
> Even HD 6950 can handle well,buy flower,nice dress,invite dinner..games can play on those gpu..



Haha! Right. I like my 970 and wouldn't mind a 580 which is a bit better than it paired with a Freesync monitor. Maybe I can see how a 1440p will set me back from a 1080 Freesync.


----------



## Nabarun (May 19, 2017)

Eric3988 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm currently debating with myself whether to get the RX580 and a 27" Freesync monitor or wait for a price drop on the 1070 or just grab a 60 with a regular 1080p monitor. Reason I'm going for these options is because I'm doing a build for the wife (surprise) and I want to put my current 970 in her build and upgrade to one of these options. Normally I would opt for the most fps in my price range but the fact that I need a new monitor is going to set me back at least another $200. Plus, I can't afford a gsync monitor, which makes me less bullish on a 1070. What are the peanut gallery's thoughts?


Get the AOC G2460PF Freesync, 144Hz, 1ms monitor and a 580 (or even a 570 - which is good-enough for 1080p).


----------



## puma99dk| (May 19, 2017)

If u take a g-sync monitor u pay the premium sadly, and if u stick with Nvidia well that's the choice because Nvidia ain't gonna open up for Freesync anytime soon...

if u r only planning to do 1080p gaming for yrs go Freesync and AMD RX580 or wait for Vega's it will own this resolution this is what RX480/580 was aimed for even they can do a little 1440p too.


----------



## Eric3988 (May 19, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> Get the AOC G2460PF Freesync, 144Hz, 1ms monitor and a 580 (or even a 570 - which is good-enough for 1080p).



I'm think I'm all but decided on this display. Looked up some reviews and it looks to be the best at that price point especially considering the refresh rate. Only thing I'm still hesitant about is the TN vs IPS display. I know TN has better response times but I keep reading IPS has superior viewing angles and color range. The viewing angles shouldn't be a big deal because it's a PC monitor not living room TV but I am curious about the colors.

Only other monitors I'm even considering are...

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/dell-se2717h-27-inch-ips-freesync-gaming-monitor,4859.html

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/asus-vg245h-24-inch-freesync-gaming-monitor,4822-3.html

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/viewsonic-xg2401-24-inch-freesync-monitor,4504-7.html

However the AOC seems to be the sweet spot in the middle of all of this. 144hz refresh, wide FS range, speakers and pretty good colors.

Seeing as at Computex the Vega cards will be revealed I will be patient and see what they offer before pulling the trigger on a RX 580. I think the 580 offers compelling performance for the price point but why not see if the next gen can offer something better. Hopefully the old card will hold up in the meantime and if I do spring for Vega, until July.

http://wccftech.com/amd-gaming-rx-v...tier-edition-showcase-confirmed-for-computex/


----------



## Nabarun (May 19, 2017)

Eric3988 said:


> I'm think I'm all but decided on this display. Looked up some reviews and it looks to be the best at that price point especially considering the refresh rate. Only thing I'm still hesitant about is the TN vs IPS display. I know TN has better response times but I keep reading IPS has superior viewing angles and color range. The viewing angles shouldn't be a big deal because it's a PC monitor not living room TV but I am curious about the colors.
> 
> Only other monitors I'm even considering are...
> 
> ...


Yeah definitely wait for Vega if you can. Hopefully some other cards will see price drops by then. But about the monitor - I can't support you entertaining the idea of anything less than a 144Hz Freesync monitor, given the choice of GPU you have in mind. Both the 580 and (obviously) Vega will be more than powerful-enough to get well beyond 75 FPS in 1080p in most games. The SE2717H is an excellent monitor, but you want that 144Hz, man. I don't think you need to be too much worried about colours and viewing angle. It's never gonna match an IPS panel, but when it comes to gaming, you want that 144Hz if you can, period. But if you think you don't care too much about _*that*_ kind of smooth gameplay, and would rather have a system for general viewing pleasure, then you can save a lot of money by getting an RX 570 4GB instead of going Vega or even 580 and may be a large screen IPS panel. Even 1080p monitors don't look too bad unless you are doing some serious photography work and happen to be a pixel-peeper. So, think again about what you actually want more - best gameplay experience ever or OK gaming and great video watching. 

So, if you wanna do >75FPS in games, forget the SE2717H. The Viewsonic looks nice too AND it comes with a DisplayPort cable  I have not tested either that or the AOC so can't tell you which one to buy. Read some more reviews or make another thread specifically asking that.

And one more thing - you don't "need" the Vega for 1080p. A 580 will do just fine. Get that (or even the 570) and a good monitor. You can use the saved money for  - idk, some AAA games may be? Or, better yet - get a laser WIRED mouse


----------



## Eric3988 (May 19, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> Yeah definitely wait for Vega if you can. Hopefully some other cards will see price drops by then. But about the monitor - I can't support you entertaining the idea of anything less than a 144Hz Freesync monitor, given the choice of GPU you have in mind. Both the 580 and (obviously) Vega will be more than powerful-enough to get well beyond 75 FPS in 1080p in most games. The SE2717H is an excellent monitor, but you want that 144Hz, man. I don't think you need to be too much worried about colours and viewing angle. It's never gonna match an IPS panel, but when it comes to gaming, you want that 144Hz if you can, period. But if you think you don't care too much about _*that*_ kind of smooth gameplay, and would rather have a system for general viewing pleasure, then you can save a lot of money by getting an RX 570 4GB instead of going Vega or even 580 and may be a large screen IPS panel. Even 1080p monitors don't look too bad unless you are doing some serious photography work and happen to be a pixel-peeper. So, think again about what you actually want more - best gameplay experience ever or OK gaming and great video watching.
> 
> So, if you wanna do >75FPS in games, forget the SE2717H. The Viewsonic looks nice too AND it comes with a DisplayPort cable  I have not tested either that or the AOC so can't tell you which one to buy. Read some more reviews or make another thread specifically asking that.
> 
> And one more thing - you don't "need" the Vega for 1080p. A 580 will do just fine. Get that (or even the 570) and a good monitor. You can use the saved money for  - idk, some AAA games may be? Or, better yet - get a laser WIRED mouse



HEY! LEAVE MY WIRELESS LOGITECH MOUSE ALONE, BRO! Kidding aside, you're right when it comes to the monitors. I thought about it more at work today and 144Hz is the way to go for the money I'm already shelling out. Not set on any GPU per se, but looking to get the most frames for the most years to come in the vaunted $250-350 range. I like the 1070 most right now, but I'm already decided not to shell out for G-Sync and I feel the prices are high considering I got my 970 for just under $300 at a similar time in that device's life cycle. My hope with Vega is something to challenge the dominance of the 1070 for similar money.


----------



## Nabarun (May 19, 2017)

Eric3988 said:


> HEY! LEAVE MY WIRELESS LOGITECH MOUSE ALONE, BRO! Kidding aside, you're right when it comes to the monitors. I thought about it more at work today and 144Hz is the way to go for the money I'm already shelling out. Not set on any GPU per se, but looking to get the most frames for the most years to come in the vaunted $250-350 range. I like the 1070 most right now, but I'm already decided not to shell out for G-Sync and I feel the prices are high considering I got my 970 for just under $300 at a similar time in that device's life cycle. My hope with Vega is something to challenge the dominance of the 1070 for similar money.



Well, I have high hopes for Vega too - even if I don't buy it. Someone needs to take on nvidia. And about "future proofing": The 580 (and other AMD cards of late) are all DirectX 12 ready. So "technology-wise" I think you"ll be quite safe for the next 10 years or so. And unless devs and studios deliberately push out zero-optimized games like Mafiaa 3 etc, with, say, 64GB video memory as minimum sys req, I think you"ll be safe HW-wise too, even if you get a 580 instead of Vega. However, the only thing I can see worth spending more for, is the power consumption and heat/noise etc. Hopefully Vega will at least match nvidia. You will find out soon when the reviews are out (if the card is out, that is), and then may be you can think about whether it's really worth shelling out that much for 1080p. Or, may be you"ll be fancying  2k by then?


----------



## RejZoR (May 19, 2017)

Well, AMD has FreeSync and Frame Limiter where NVIDIA has G-Sync and Adaptive V-Sync and Fast V-Sync. So, technically you can avoid image tearing regardless on both. NVIDIA has a bit of an edge here with 2 extra sophisticated software methods. AMD has an edge with hardware implementation because it' just cheaper when buying a new FreeSync monitor.


----------



## Eric3988 (May 20, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> Well, I have high hopes for Vega too - even if I don't buy it. Someone needs to take on nvidia. And about "future proofing": The 580 (and other AMD cards of late) are all DirectX 12 ready. So "technology-wise" I think you"ll be quite safe for the next 10 years or so. And unless devs and studios deliberately push out zero-optimized games like Mafiaa 3 etc, with, say, 64GB video memory as minimum sys req, I think you"ll be safe HW-wise too, even if you get a 580 instead of Vega. However, the only thing I can see worth spending more for, is the power consumption and heat/noise etc. Hopefully Vega will at least match nvidia. You will find out soon when the reviews are out (if the card is out, that is), and then may be you can think about whether it's really worth shelling out that much for 1080p. Or, may be you"ll be fancying  2k by then?



/Agreed.

I have bought cards from both companies in the past and I'm as loyal as what my dollar buys in raw gfx horsepower! Everyone benefits from competition and right now, Nvidia does have the high end market cornered, so like you I'm "rooting for" AMD to challenge them. BTW I pulled the trigger on the Viewsonic after careful consideration. It was about $40 more, but I feel it's worth it to have the best 1080P monitor money can buy for me at this moment.


----------



## Nabarun (May 20, 2017)

Great to hear that! Good choice! Now get that proper card to get you the proper synchronization. Personally, I think I have somewhat settled my mind on the Nitro+ 580 8GB. Not just because it's "better" than the 570, but because of some level of that "future-proofing". I don't buy new HW every year. Most of my money goes into feeding and treating some 30 or so cats.


----------



## Eric3988 (May 21, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> Great to hear that! Good choice! Now get that proper card to get you the proper synchronization. Personally, I think I have somewhat settled my mind on the Nitro+ 580 8GB. Not just because it's "better" than the 570, but because of some level of that "future-proofing". I don't buy new HW every year. Most of my money goes into feeding and treating some 30 or so cats.



30 is quite the number, are you a veterinarian? I have 5 pets and that's enough of a chore!

I try not to upgrade too often either but trying together the wife's rig yesterday was fun and I like bringing life back into my old reliable i5 2500k. I'll be good for a while after I get the next GPU and it will probably be the 580 Nitro unless Vega is really all the hype without the price.


----------



## Cvrk (May 22, 2017)

I have the RX480 with freesync. In Doom it was amazing.  In everything else you need a good cpu. Freesync is between 45-72 fps ...i think. I have it cap at 72 with a refresh rate of 75 res 1080. 
I have problems with my RX 480. Not all the times... I would incline on the 1070. I think 1060 is not enough.


----------



## Nabarun (May 22, 2017)

Eric3988 said:


> 30 is quite the number, are you a veterinarian? I have 5 pets and that's enough of a chore!
> 
> I try not to upgrade too often either but trying together the wife's rig yesterday was fun and I like bringing life back into my old reliable i5 2500k. I'll be good for a while after I get the next GPU and it will probably be the 580 Nitro unless Vega is really all the hype without the price.



No man, no vet. But I had to learn a lot of things because it's not always possible to get a med in times of emergency, and that "visit" usually costs a lot. It started with 1 and then kept multiplying. On top of that people started leaving kittens at my doorstep. I just can't bring myself to kick them out.


----------



## Eric3988 (May 22, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> I have the RX480 with freesync. In Doom it was amazing.  In everything else you need a good cpu. Freesync is between 45-72 fps ...i think. I have it cap at 72 with a refresh rate of 75 res 1080.
> I have problems with my RX 480. Not all the times... I would incline on the 1070. I think 1060 is not enough.



Yeah, I think AMD has the edge with the 580, hands down. I hope Vega has something out soon that can get me 1070 levels of performance. I will gladly shuck out $350 if that is the case.


----------



## Cvrk (May 22, 2017)

If you would only know how incredibly amazed i was about Polaris 480's. I thought there gonna be amazing. Their the biggest disappointment. 580 is like a 480 with much OC. They haven't done anything to the power management and this is the issues with the 480's and all those black screens.

Just get the 1070 yo!

My enthusiasm still is, the Freesync. It's much more cheaper than the gsync and on paper it does everything right. I really wanted to be a part of the new age of gaming and cuz of the prices on the monitors the freesync was the answer. So last year, since the 480 was the latest from AMD, i got it.
It's my fault cuz i don't have a good cpu, but i feel like freesync is not that much of a big deal. Go with 1070 normal monitor, let vsync on cap it all to 60 fps and enjoy.
I don't think you will regret the 1070 for about 2-3 years max. Than move on to something new maybe from Amd ,if they get there sht back together.
I will suggest MSI 1070 Gaming-X edition.  I think their solid.


----------



## Nabarun (May 22, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> If you would only know how incredibly amazed i was about Polaris 480's. I thought there gonna be amazing. Their the biggest disappointment. 580 is like a 480 with much OC. They haven't done anything to the power management and this is the issues with the 480's and all those black screens.
> 
> Just get the 1070 yo!
> 
> ...


For 60 fps he doesn't need a high end card. The idea is to get ~144 FPS with the freesync monitor. For smooth gameplay the adaptive sync is a much better choice compared to vsync because a little fluctuation in fps wont make him jump from 144 > 60> 30 etc. And a gsync monitor is just too costly and waste of money if you can get it for free with freesync. Hence AMD. And from what I have read so far, the performance just keeps getting much better with AMD. Of course, if power consumption is too much of an issue, then...


----------



## Cvrk (May 22, 2017)

Oh my bad. You're right.
For 60 you need a very high end card. Considering your card is old the moment you buy it. Considering vsync turned on kills fps. Considering even if your playing at 1080 on ultra you will struggle. The video games now a days are demanding crazy specs. That moment when you spend all that money on your brand new computer, entering For Honor ,there's 50 people around you and your lagging like crazy. Figure you should go with medium settings cuz "it looks just as good". 

All i know 256 bit is for gaming. Everything lower than this is not. 

If you want me to be fair play i will. Get a GTX 1050 or a RX 470, and play Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons or Never Alone or Ori and the blind forest or Telltale games walking dead, you can immerse yourself in the most amazing gaming. 

New+multiplayer+big map + the best eye candy = a lot of money.


----------



## Nabarun (May 22, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> Oh my bad. You're right.
> For 60 you need a very high end card. Considering your card is old the moment you buy it. Considering vsync turned on kills fps. Considering even if your playing at 1080 on ultra you will struggle. The video games now a days are demanding crazy specs. That moment when you spend all that money on your brand new computer, entering For Honor ,there's 50 people around you and your lagging like crazy. Figure you should go with medium settings cuz "it looks just as good".
> 
> All i know 256 bit is for gaming. Everything lower than this is not.
> ...


Nah. Nah.Nope.


----------



## Eric3988 (May 26, 2017)

Got the ViewSonic display yesterday and so far great. The sound has a little less bass to it than my Asus before but the picture is awesome. The height and swivel adjustments are very welcome as well. Calibration took less than ten minutes but with gamma adjustments here and there in individual games. The only thing is that I can't pull 144fps in any game but Diablo 3. Most games with high settings is getting me 75fps or thereabouts. I'm not using Freesync yet as I still have the GTX 970, but using fast sync I'm not getting any tearing either. Can't wait to try out Freesync when I get an AMD card though. Thinking I will probably get one of the new Vega cards for sure though.


----------



## Nabarun (May 26, 2017)

Eric3988 said:


> Got the ViewSonic display yesterday and so far great. The sound has a little less bass to it than my Asus before but the picture is awesome. The height and swivel adjustments are very welcome as well. Calibration took less than ten minutes but with gamma adjustments here and there in individual games. The only thing is that I can't pull 144fps in any game but Diablo 3. Most games with high settings is getting me 75fps or thereabouts. I'm not using Freesync yet as I still have the GTX 970, but using fast sync I'm not getting any tearing either. Can't wait to try out Freesync when I get an AMD card though. Thinking I will probably get one of the new Vega cards for sure though.


Don't bother too much with the calibration. Even top IPS consumer-grade panels find it hard to get it perfect. Try the black level and white level and others (contrast etc) with the lagom tools  and you will know what I mean.


----------



## NGreediaOrAMSlow (May 27, 2017)

By the looks of it, due to how slow HBM2 is going to get mass produced, don't expect either Vega or Voida cards until Sept or October at the least, even if they are launched earlier.

Taking that out, if you cannot wait until that date, then like always it depends on the titles you play.  Unlike the previous RX480 which was neck and neck exchanging blows with the GTX 1060, I see no reason to chose the1060 in particular.   Unless you game library has (or plan to adquire) something that is heavily Nvidia optimized, I recommend going RX580.  It will be faster and more future proof.

But the GTX 1070 is another story.  It is a more powerful all-around card on everything.  There is simply no comparison.

Whenever getting Freesync or not, it depends on your game library too.  FPS may see a bigger difference, than for say MOBA or MMOs.  But if your current monitor is good, I will save that money for the next big upgrade.  Maybe this year will not be a reality due to lack of good 4k monitors, but very likely by next year when cards are already out and demanding them, we will start to see afordable 4K at 75+Hz.

I think the proper question is to whenever you need to upgrade now due to a current broken system, or can wait?  Even if you can't afford the new cards, it will bring the prices down to current models.  But only when they became available, which again I doubt will be in a month or two.

And the other question is:  To spend a lot of money on a low res setup today, or get something good enough to just get going until the good stuff arives at an affordable price.

What I did last November was to get something good enough for the time being.  Already been tired of 1080p monitors, but no 4K over 60Hz were available (and think they still aren't), and very few (and expensive) 2160p Ultra Wide with 100Hz+.  So no point buying a GTX1080 which cannot do 4K@60Hz anyway for just 1080p until monitors were out.   And even that one is priced beyond what I think is reasonable for a video card.  Also did the same on the CPU... No K series, or expensive cooling solutions, because were publicly known that Ryzen was coming and as a guy who follows tech... simply had faith in the father of Athlon and x86-64 instruction set to beat Intel butt again.  Now waiting for Threadripper and Vega (or Voida) to do my purchase.


----------



## NGreediaOrAMSlow (May 27, 2017)

Eric3988 said:


> I'm think I'm all but decided on this display. Looked up some reviews and it looks to be the best at that price point especially considering the refresh rate. Only thing I'm still hesitant about is the TN vs IPS display. I know TN has better response times but I keep reading IPS has superior viewing angles and color range. The viewing angles shouldn't be a big deal because it's a PC monitor not living room TV but I am curious about the colors.
> 
> Only other monitors I'm even considering are...
> 
> ...



The way Freesync works, you should look at a monitor that provides a Freesync range where the max refresh is 2.5x of the minimun one. https://www.amd.com/Documents/freesync-lfc.pdf

That's a problem with most Freesync monitors.  AMD wasn't strict enough with the tech, and many monitors only allow absurd ranges of 40-60.  When a games drops below that you will feel the consecuences.  At least AMD promised will be more extrict with Freesync 2, so we will not see those 40 (or 50) to 60 hz aberrations.

When I was researching parts for my system, I found a good 2K monitor which were nicely priced, had excellent 40-144Hz coverage, allowing LFC.  The monitor box is not that good looking, but anyway what you want is screen performance, and in that it delivers.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HPDAF68/?tag=tec06d-20

And a couple of reviews...


----------



## NGreediaOrAMSlow (May 27, 2017)

Forgot this one, the list of Freesync monitors, and their supported refresh rates.
https://gpunerd.com/guides/freesync-monitor-list


----------



## NGreediaOrAMSlow (May 27, 2017)

The best Freesync monitor options for the price will be:
Samsung C34F791 (3440x1440) - This ultra wide looks will not enable LFC.
Pixio PX277 or AOC Agon AG241QX (2560x1440)
AOC G2460PF or Acer KG240A (1920x1080)

The other options are either equivalent on specs, but more expensive, or have Freesync support just in paper.

Update... Found a review and the Samsung does infact supports LFC.  The rule is now 2x the lower frame rate, not 2.5x as used to be.
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-c34f791/


----------



## Eric3988 (May 31, 2017)

I'm happy with the ViewSonic XG2401. Works perfect for my needs. As for the future GPU purchase, I am going to wait until Vega is out (whenever they decide to release ><). Luckily the old Radeon HD6950 is enough to handle Diablo 3 and World of Warships at high settings. Not going to replace it immediately unless it dies. My GTX 970 is also plenty for the time being. Been using fast sync and like it more than v sync so far.


----------



## Jeffredo (Jun 14, 2017)

I always use adaptive vertical sync in the Nvidia drivers. Whats the benefit of G-Sync or Freesync monitors over that and a regular monitor?


----------

